# Phragmipedium orchid propagation



## Slipper lover (May 4, 2017)

I am not sure how to propagate phragmipedium orchids is it the se as other orchids like phalanopsis and such


----------



## Slipper lover (May 4, 2017)

If so please explain in details


----------



## abax (May 4, 2017)

You'll have to do some reading and research for this
information. It's far too detailed for a forum post.


----------



## gonewild (May 5, 2017)

No not the same as Phalaenopsis. Similar in that both can be propagated by seed. But different in other methods.
Phalaenopsis can make keikis and Phragmipediums do not.
Phalaenopsis are propagated by in vitro multiplication (clones) and Phrags are not. 
Phragmipediums grow new plants from their bases and can be divided while Phals rarely grow new plants from the base stem.

The seed propagation method is basically the same for both.


----------



## Slipper lover (May 5, 2017)

How do you get seeds from a phragmipedium orchid


----------



## gonewild (May 5, 2017)

Slipper lover said:


> How do you get seeds from a phragmipedium orchid



You must hand pollinate the flower.
As I recall there are some good explanations in the forum archives and many on the internet. probably many youtube videos showing how.
Google "how to pollinate orchids'


----------



## gonewild (May 5, 2017)

Find your answer here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=How+to+pollinte+Phragmipedium&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Slipper lover (May 5, 2017)

Thank you so much I well look into it thank you


----------

